# A Poster For fun



## FuryofNature (Apr 20, 2006)

Just twiddled with Photoshop for a few hours for fun and came up with a tour poster for a band. I think its pretty interesting. What do you guys think?

It would be printed at like....maybe 12 X 17...or so. 







Thanks for looking.
_KA


----------

